# Let's see you 2012 set up's



## hoyt98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wanting to see your 2012 set up's


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

This is my 2012 Bowtech Specialist with Viper sight, madis 2 rest, b Stinger Stabilizers and Specailty peep.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

2010 Vantage Elite 60# at 31.5", DS Advantage sight, 4x extreme scope .019 green up, trophy taker drop, and 28" stab/10" bar.


----------



## everyothervowel (Mar 20, 2012)

What color is that?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ready for Paris


----------



## hoyt98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice i like the hoyt vantage elite


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Mathews z7


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

ohiobullseye said:


> This is my 2012 Bowtech Specialist with Viper sight, madis 2 rest, b Stinger Stabilizers and Specailty peep.


How are you liking the specialist? 

Thinking about turning my bear into just a hunting bow and getting a specialist for 3d  shot one last weekend and I'm really liking it. Shop owner is going to let me throw a sight on it and shoot it a bit more with it this weekend 

Pic of my current setup hoping to goto a few IBO shoots and shoot MBR class this summer. This was my first time out in the woods with it I really miss shooting outdoors Indoor 3d I get a real awful case of target panic.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

2009 Vantage Elite


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

2011 Bowtech Specialist, CBE 3dxl's, Bernie's Lite Hawk stabs shooting CX Linejammers.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

My XLR ready for London, KY!!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Prine Centroid, Axcel 3000 w extreme, trophy taker, beestinger


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## scott&devin (Jul 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

MentalMisfit said:


> How are you liking the specialist?
> 
> Thinking about turning my bear into just a hunting bow and getting a specialist for 3d  shot one last weekend and I'm really liking it. Shop owner is going to let me throw a sight on it and shoot it a bit more with it this weekend
> 
> ...


I really like it's forgiving but still has plenty of speed. I think you will be seeing alot of Bowtech Specialist at the IBO tournaments this year.


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

2012 black supra me with b2 strings and cables doinkers and cbe
2012 black supra axe limbs and cams winners choice strings and cables doinker and cbe


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

2011 Bowtech Specialist Stokerized 20" stabilizer 10"v-bar, Viper scope, Sure Loc sight, Trophy Taker fall away


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Prime Centroid, Shrewd stab, Sur-loc 400 w/viper .010 scope and 6x lens


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

My pure!!!! Ready for some foam!!!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

New Breed Cyborg, 28/60, Sword sight, modified B Stinger stab


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I CAN'T! THAT FED EX TRUCK MUST BE LOST! Oh, wait. I just ordered it Tuesday. Really hate this. Every day seems a week long.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Athens Exceed 300...Spot-Hogg Hogg-It...Trophy Taker spring steel .10...Cartel stabs...58lbs/29in. draw....CX Maxima 250's...297 fps....Love this bow!!!!!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

2011 pse dream season evo:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

heres mine 2011 Alpha elite. JBK custom threads, Bernie's Lite Hawk sticks, Axcel sight setup, TT spring steel.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

. Alpha elite rkt ready for Augusta


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

2012 Alpha Elite CBE Micro Lite Specialty Super 7 Light Pack Extreme Stabilizers Trophy Ridge Blade Rest Specialty Super Peep Shrewd Quick Disconnects
View attachment 1336679
See ya in London


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)




----------

